# AKC event search



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Is there an easier website to get information about events? I am getting a bit frustrated with all the back and forth you have to do w the akc site.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can use one of the show superintendent sites to search for events (and to enter if you want). For examples, here are links.

InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services

Home - Jim Rau Dog Shows Jim Rau Dog Shows


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you! So much better!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Infodog does a great job of listing all upcoming shows, regardless of superintendent. You can click through to the premium list.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Verve, Infodog doesn't always have premiums for show they don't superintend, but you can often find information on how to get the premium. For those who are unfamiliar with what a premium is, it is the document that contains all of the information on the show(s) it represents: judges, special prizes, announcements of things like health clinics, CGC test availability, hotels, RV info and the like. It also has entry forms, although if the show is a big one that Infodog or Rau is the superintendent for you can also enter on line for a small fee. When I enter those kinds of trials I do online entries since you get instant proof of your entry.

The other important document related to shows is the judging program. Once entries have closed the superintendent produces a judging program (often also available online, but also able to be picked up at the show). It will tell you what breeds or obedience classes are being judged at what time and in what ring along with who the judge is. This way you will be able to know when and where to go to see judging of standard poodles for instance. At some shows the judging program is really important to finding what you want to see. For the Thanksgiving Cluster in W. Springfield, MA there are over 2000 breed entries, obedience in 5 rings in a different building from the 20+ breed rings and a four ring agility trial in another part of the obedience building. You would never find the poodles on your own!


----------

